# It's STICK's Birthday



## smitty10101 (Oct 15, 2004)

WE did it again

It's the man's birthday today

and the forum missed it AGAIN !!!

Must be old age setting in.

Anyway HAPPY BIRTHDAY---OLD MAN---The best wishes for another fruitful and less confrontational year.

maybe you want to update your avatar with a new(er) pic??

Again HAPPY BIRTHDAY to STICK


smitty


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Stick! Good to see friends go around one more time. Hope it's a good day!

David


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Happy Birthday, you ole geezer you...

I bet you're gonna say "Oh, yeah...the good ole days" but I can't imagine you remember that far back...


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Happy Birthday, my friend.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

nickp said:


> happy birthday, you ole geezer you...
> 
> I bet you're gonna say "oh, yeah...the good ole days" but i can't imagine you remember that far back...


and it's yesterday I have a problem w/...

.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

One year older, one year wiser. Happy Birthday Buddy.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

smitty10101 said:


> WE did it again
> 
> It's the man's birthday today
> 
> ...



thanks..
that is the new me pic...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

difalkner said:


> Happy Birthday, Stick! Good to see friends go around one more time. Hope it's a good day!
> 
> David


it will be an thanks...


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Hope you have a great Birthday Stick


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hopefully you CAN have your cake and eat it too!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Happy birthday. Luckily it's not fire season but be careful with all those candles just the same. Just sayin.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Hopefully you CAN have your cake and eat it too!


I will and it'll be pie...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

roxanne562001 said:


> Hope you have a great Birthday Stick


thanks Roxy... and I will...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Happy Birthday, thanks for all the good advice you offer every one on the forum. I won't ruin your day by saying "Go HF" today. 
Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> Happy Birthday, thanks for all the good advice you offer every one on the forum. I won't ruin your day by saying "Go HF" today.
> Herb


thanks Herb...
and yur welcome..

nor will I ruin your day by telling you to '' bite me''...


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

Birthday Wishes for such a warm fuzzy guy!


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Go HF...!

...just helping Herb keep his promise...


----------



## Flipsaw (Mar 11, 2016)

Happy Birthday Stick and thanks for being our "Stickipedia" or "StickiHow" of the forum!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

gmercer_48083 said:


> Birthday Wishes for such a warm fuzzy guy!


that's me...
and yur the only one to recognize it...


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Stick
Happy Birthday !! Have a wonderful happy, healthy birthday and many more to come.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

smitty10101 said:


> WE did it again
> 
> It's the man's birthday today
> 
> ...


Happy B-Day indeed. Best stick with the younger one he's been using. But seriously have a great Birthday and thanks for all the great advice.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Have a great day and many more Stick. If your good perhaps it will snow on your day to help you out the candles out.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Nickp said:


> Go HF...!
> 
> ...just helping Herb keep his promise...


sir...
I'm sure Herb appreciates the effort, and would you please move over to the ''bite me'' lane to join him...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

sreilly said:


> Happy B-Day indeed. Best stick with the younger one he's been using. But seriously have a great Birthday and thanks for all the great advice.


thanks...
good plan on the pic...
the latest seems to upset the readership...


----------



## dman2 (Sep 4, 2019)

Happy BDay. Hope all is well and the next year is a good one.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

JFPNCM said:


> Have a great day and many more Stick. If your good perhaps it will snow on your day to help you out the candles out.


snowed last night...
that made it better than a kid's white Christmas...
we're skipping the candles this year...
last year they set off the fire suppression systems and we were all charged w/ arson, violating the local burn ban laws and not having a fire/burn permit...


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Happy daze then.

Enjoy.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

JFPNCM said:


> Happy daze then.
> 
> Enjoy.


great plan..
I'm in...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

dman2 said:


> Happy BDay. Hope all is well and the next year is a good one.


thanks and will do...


----------



## ScottyDBQ (Jul 5, 2008)

Happy Birthday and thanks for continuing to share slices of your knowledge with us.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Happy Belated Birthday


----------



## dirt_dobber (Jun 9, 2017)

another day on this side of the dirt is a great day - Happy Birthday!


----------



## ranman (Oct 27, 2017)

Happy Birthday Stick. I thought maybe someone would have to send you an email...
since you're hardly ever online. 😄
Thanks for all you do here.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

dirt_dobber said:


> another day on this side of the dirt is a great day - Happy Birthday!


yup..


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

Well Happy Birthday to ya Buddy,

I hope you get everything you wish for, now careful what you wish for !

Thanks for sharing your knowledge and experience with us, we are blessed to have you around here.
Cheers,

Danman


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Happy Birthday Stick! Thanks for all you do for the forums.


----------



## bob817 (Dec 4, 2015)

Happy Birthday Stick!! Hope its a Great one for ya!


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

Happy birthday buddy. Hope you have a great day. These things only come around once a year. Enjoy it.

David


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Bushwhacker said:


> Happy birthday buddy. Hope you have a great day. These things only come around once a year. Enjoy it.
> 
> David


thanks...
and I thought it was stack up...


----------



## swarfmaker (Aug 27, 2012)

♫♪♫♫♪♪ Happy birthday dear Stick ♫♪♫♫♪♪Happy birthday to you!!!! ♫♪♫♫♪♪ Hope you had a wonderfull day!!!!!


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Happy Birthday Stick. Hope you have many more


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday Stick!

I found some candles.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

thanks...
I appreciate the everything in moderation approach...


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Happy Boschday Stick!


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Stick.


----------



## Sominus (Oct 4, 2012)

Happy birthday, young man!


----------



## artman60 (Nov 22, 2015)

Happy B-Day!


----------



## IRestore (Mar 28, 2015)

Hope you had a great day, thanks for all the advice you provide to this forum!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Happy Birthday Stick, and thank you for your contributions to the forum .


----------



## Barry747 (Jun 16, 2011)

Happy Birthday Stick. Sorry that you had to spend it reading all of these lame Happy Birthday messages, like this one. Be happy. Just remember some day you will look back on this as the good old days. Ops, did I say old? How accurate of me.


----------



## HoweA (Jul 31, 2013)

Stick around and have a great day...Happy Birthday...


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Hope you HAD a great Birthday, @Stick486. Hope you had a coffeecake with candles (and fire extinguishers nearby).


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

RainMan 2.0 said:


>


a then and now pic...
how cool...
thanks rick...


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Happy birthday, Stick.

I thought that glow in the Easter sky was from a comet....


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Happy Birthday Stick have a great day and may they keep on coming.


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

Happy birthday Stick,will get you a present next year. Jamesjj777746


----------



## 1fizgig (Feb 11, 2018)

Happy Birthday Stick, thanks for always being there to share advice and good humour


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

thanks everybuddy for making my day...


----------



## David Dickson (Oct 30, 2015)

Happy birthday and thanks for all you do for the forum.


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

Feliz cumpleaños querido amigo, aunque sea un poco tarde, ya que fue ayer, sin embargo, espero que la hayas pasado MUY BIEN, disfrutando un año mas, te mando un caluroso abrazo. 

Ya que mencionaron HF, yo te quería regalar un brand new "Sears Crafstman" Router, :surprise: solo digo. :nerd: pero mejor me aguanto. :smile:


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

:x Happy Belated, Stick. :x


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

When you get to be as "experienced" as Stick you just count the decades. It's a lot easier.

I heard Joat was sending you one of his canes - just to stir things up a little.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

RÖENTGEEP said:


> Feliz cumpleaños querido amigo, aunque sea un poco tarde, ya que fue ayer, sin embargo, espero que la hayas pasado MUY BIEN, disfrutando un año mas, te mando un caluroso abrazo.
> 
> Ya que mencionaron HF, yo te quería regalar un brand new "Sears Craftsman" Router, :surprise: solo digo. :nerd: pero mejor me aguanto. :smile:


thanks buddy...
no such thing as late to a party...
just a shot of fresh blood to keep things pumping...

send the router to Herb...
we need the entertainment....



Happy birthday dear friend, even if it is a little late, since it was yesterday, however, I hope you had a VERY GOOD time, enjoying another year, I send you a warm hug.

Since they mentioned HF, I wanted to give you a brand new "Sears Crafstman" Router, I'm just saying. but I better hold on


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Happy Belated Birthday Stick, and many more to come. Thanks for all your contributions for us old learners who continue to learn from the fountain of knowledge.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

yur welcome Bob...


----------



## mbrun (Jan 12, 2020)

Happy Belated! Sorry I missed it. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

Happy Birthday Stick!
Thanks for all of the helpful information that you always provide to everyone.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

mbrun said:


> Happy Belated! Sorry I missed it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


you didn't miss it...
as slow as us olders move, it will be awhile before we get the place cleared out....


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Arcola60 said:


> Happy Birthday Stick!
> Thanks for all of the helpful information that you always provide to everyone.


thanks and you are so welcome...


----------



## grb1952 (Dec 29, 2014)

Getting older is like frying bacon in the nude. You know its going to hurt, you just don't know where.

Happy Birthday


----------

